# Como guardar estados de pulsadores



## zonadjarn (Oct 10, 2006)

He estado leyendo algunos temas relacionados a lo que voy a comentar pero no me queda nada claro, tengo q simular en proteus lo siguiente:

Tengo tres interuptores a modo de pulsadores, pues bien en el display me tiene q salir si el primero q ha pusado es A, B, C osease q si pulso primero A y luego C se sigue qedando en A, asi sucesibamente.
Estoy utilizando una memoria 2764 y necesitaria algun decodificador a estilo 74LS48 (7 segmentos) para poder sacar datos al display.

De que forma podria guardar cual se ha qedado encendio??......Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Si utilizas pulsadores debes utilizar un elemento de memoria para que cuando dejes de pulsar siga en estado alto hasta que lo pongas a cero, para ello debes utilizar biestables tipo RS JK o con unas siples nand's y si me apuras mucho con un rele realimentado.

Este circuito no funciona pero es el camino a seguir.

los pulsadores dan un pulso a los flip-flop los cuales lo memorizan y lo muestran en la pantalla.
El pulsador de reset pone los biestables a cero hasta la siguiente partida.


La salida debe bloquear de alguna forma los otros dos mediante y lo hacemos a trabes del reset de los biestables que es asincrono, fuerza la salida a cero.
las OR de la derecha generan el 1 , el 2 y el tres (si no me he despistado)
las de la izquierda realizan el bloqueo y el reset.


----------



## zonadjarn (Oct 10, 2006)

Bff, anda que no es complicado, una cosilla nosotros, es nuestro primer ejercicio serio utilizamos las 2764 y las series que operan en BCD 74LS47 y de momento no hemos tocado nada de reles ni demas cosas, estamos empezando.....Saludos

Me imagino que sera usando puertas nand o algo asi tambien se podra?
Y gracias por la pronta respuesta



P.D-->Usamos el simulador Proteus 6


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Complicado??
Para nada lo que pasa que yo utilizo cmos y usted TTL. Todo son cables, pero es sencillo

Solo debes traducir los componentes

4071=7432
4075 pues no tiene equivalente deberas hacerlos con 7432
4013=7474 pero cambiando los pulsadores a masa y las resistencias a Vcc
4511= 7447

 Te recomiendo que utilices puertas en vez de diodos 

Estudia como funciona el 7474.

Cuando recibe un pulso pasa la salida Q de nivel bajo a nivel alto y se mantiene hasta que mediante la entrada CL tenga un nivel bajo donde fuerza la salida Q a nivel bajo.


----------

